# Shreveport/AOS Spring 2011 Show



## etex (Apr 30, 2011)

Went to the Shreveport/AOS Spring Show today and my family and I had a great time.It was fabulous! There was so much to see and the Convention Center is huge! We enjoyed meeting fellow ST'r Tom Kalina, and ,OK, I picked up a few fabulous Phrags from him





















































If you have scrolled this far, I admire your tolerance for bad photos! 
Thank you There's more.....


----------



## etex (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## mormodes (Apr 30, 2011)

A Wossner China Moon at an AOS Trustee's Meeting, eh?


----------



## JeanLux (May 1, 2011)

Very nice pics Diane!!!! (it is very hard to take pics at shows Imo)!

Is that Slipperking's callosum? Jean


----------



## etex (May 1, 2011)

Yes,it is Rick's. There's a photo of his cute P Paris,too. Also saw the awards-very lovely.


I forgot to point out that the first pic/display is my society's-CETOS.


----------



## JeanLux (May 1, 2011)

Cool!!!! any plants of yours? Jean


----------



## Scott Ware (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing all the photos, Diane - and you are too modest - they are NOT bad! 

It was a very nice show - somewhat dwarfed by the size of the facility. The Shreveport Orchid Society did a great job putting on the event. The show is only a small portion of all the work they do to accommodate all the business meetings and special society (Slipper Alliance, Pleurothallid Alliance, IPA, etc.) events as well. 

There was something at the show for everyone - lots of unusual species for sale as well as ample floof. I especially liked that white miltoniopsis in The Orchid Gallery's exhibit. I didn't find photography TOO challenging because there weren't too many visitors in the exhibit area when I was there. 

My resolve to refrain from acquiring anything new completely dissolved at the Pleurothallid Alliance auction, so my suitcase is loaded with new flasks and plants headed back to Seattle today.


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2011)

I recognized a few in there! Which of Ricks's won the award?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2011)

That Lady Isabel is stunning.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2011)

Good show -- the orchids are all displayed well from what I can see.


----------



## goods (May 1, 2011)

I was at the show as well. I thought the exhibits were great and the sales was as well. Needless to say, I picked up many more plants than I expected.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2011)

goods said:


> I was at the show as well. I thought the exhibits were great and the sales was as well. Needless to say, I picked up many more plants than I expected.



That's the story of my life since orchids came into it!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Very nice pics Diane!!!! (it is very hard to take pics at shows Imo)!
> 
> Is that Slipperking's callosum? Jean





etex said:


> Yes,it is Rick's. There's a photo of his cute P Paris,too. Also saw the awards-very lovely.
> 
> 
> I forgot to point out that the first pic/display is my society's-CETOS.





Heather said:


> I recognized a few in there! Which of Ricks's won the award?



It was indeed the three flowered callosum var. sublaeve that won "Best Grown Slipper" 

THANKS Diane for the PICs!
I posted PICs of the trophy. It came home before the plants did!


----------



## etex (May 1, 2011)

You're welcome Rick! They were starting to carefully pack up the trophies while we were there Saturday but I saw yours-I thought the blown glass slipper was so cool, but didn't want to spoil your surprise by mentioning it yesterday on ST.


----------



## etex (May 1, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Cool!!!! any plants of yours? Jean



No Jean, I didn't enter anything this time- and my youngest daughter ,Alexis, gave me an earful yesterday about it,and told me which ones I should have entered. 
At the show, Alexis was mesmerized by all the different types of neofinetia falcatas that New World Orchids had for sale. We had a very nice conversation with Dr Lehr and learned quite a bit about the history of neos,different types, shows in Japan(with pics)-and then my daughter picked her very first neo-shutenno- after careful deliberation


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2011)

Nice get them hooked while they're young! :evil:
Thanx for sharing the photos, I'd love to get that Phrag St. Eligius!!! :drool:


----------



## goods (May 2, 2011)

Slipperfan, I came home with 34 plants I think. Thats more than I've ever bought in a year.

Slipperking, was that your delenatii dunkel in the show as well?

etex, what time were you and your daughter at the show yesterday? I was there yesterday as well.


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2011)

Awesome! I was hoping the callosum won it!!! Congrats. Well deserved in my opinion!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2011)

Goods, where are you from? Yes, to answer your question. The dunkel is mine. I actually sent 5 Paphs, delenatii v dunkel, callosum v sublaeve, praestans and the hybrid Paris that Diane loves so much!

Thanks Heather, I was very surprised myself.


----------



## Shiva (May 2, 2011)

Great pics. Looked like a good show. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## goods (May 2, 2011)

I'm from New Orleans. The dunkel really caught my eye. I really should have bought one from Orchid Inn while I was there but forgot about it until I had already left. It, and your other in the show, were very nice. Great growing and congrats on the award!


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2011)

goods - easy to forget one in a sea of 34! Congrats you're truly addicted if you didn't know already!  You're in the right place! Now tradition is to give us a list of your haul! :drool::drool:

I'm with Tom, that Lady Isabel is out of this world! :drool::drool:

Diane - I agree pics at shows are hard, you did just fine!!


----------



## slippertalker (May 2, 2011)

Sam won 3 AOS awards for his amazing paphs, all AM's. Paph Johanna Burkhardt, an immense green Maudiae type and a sanderinum cross with, I believe, adductum. His adductum hybrids continue to show their value....

I spent a fair amount of time with the paph/phrag guys including Tom Kalina, Sam Tsui and Norito Hasegawa. As always, they are great people and fun to hang out with. It was my first time to meet Tom and his sense of humor and commentary on the crazy world of orchids was as dead on. My friends Frank Smith and Scott Ware were also there and we shared time together including a great steak dinner. Scott did enrich his dracula and masdevallia collection considerably.

The Shreveport OS did a great job of running the meetings and the hotel was a good fit for the event. Well done!


----------



## goods (May 2, 2011)

Here's the list of what I brought home. I have to say it's pretty slipperless though:

Phal. Philishii (2)
Phal. equistris (2)
Phal. mariae (2)
Catt. shroederae (2)
Catt. bowringiana (2)
Catt. maxima (2)
Pescatorea lalindei (2)
Pescatorea cerina (2)
Galeottia grandiflora (2)
Dimorphorchis lowii
Den. kingianum
Neofinetia falcata 'Yodo no matsu' (in bloom)
Renanthera matutina
Aerides quinquevulnera
Aerides flabellata
Paraphalaenopsis serpentilingua 
Angraecum cucullatum (in spike)
Aerangis luteo-alba v. rhodosticta
Dendrophylax lindenii
Masdevallia floribunda v. tuerckheimii
Masdevallia limax
Pleurothallis wagneri
Dryadella simula
Ascocentrum miniatum
Ascocentrum ampullaceum

I really enjoyed talking to Ms. Cordelia from J&L and Mr. Greg from Oak Hill. I also got to meet Mr. Alan Koch from Gold Country and found out he has Dendrophylax funalis, so he will be receiving an order very soon.


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2011)

slippertalker said:


> ....
> 
> I spent a fair amount of time with the paph/phrag guys including Tom Kalina, Sam Tsui and Norito Hasegawa. As always, they are great people and fun to hang out with. It was my first time to meet Tom and his sense of humor and commentary on the crazy world of orchids was as dead on. My friends Frank Smith and Scott Ware were also there and we shared time together including a great steak dinner. Scott did *enrich his dracula and masdevallia collection *considerably.
> 
> ....



Any pics your meetings Bill??

And Scott  ?

Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## etex (May 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for looking,and the comments! 


goods- What a list/haul!! Very cool selections.You did some serious orchid shopping! I love species and species catts,too! Are the masdies you bought heat tolerant?The folks at Oak Hill are always the nicest and they have a neat selection of little treasures.
My husband,daughter and I were there midafternoon on Saturday. I am pretty sure I would have noticed someone hauling around that many orchids.
Great shopping!!


----------



## slippertalker (May 2, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Any pics your meetings Bill??
> 
> And Scott  ?
> 
> Thanks!!!! Jean



No camera with me, and I didn't see that Scott had one either...sorry.


----------



## goods (May 2, 2011)

etex- I was there with my mom and younger brother and I had mostly miniatures/seedlings. Everything fit in 3 large bags, so it didn't look like I had that much. I wasn't planning on the Catts. but Mr. Greg at Oak Hill insisted and gave me a deal on them. I always enjoy their booths and the main reason for me going was because they won't be at the New Orleans show in person this year. The ghost I picked up was also the largest I've ever seen offered by them. The Masdies are all warm-growing to warmth tolerant according to J&L. Ms. Cordelia hand-picked a group she thought I could grow and I chose from that.


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2011)

goods said:


> ... The ghost I picked up was also the largest I've ever seen offered by them....



Is Dendrophylax lindenii commonly offered for sale in the US, and are the prices anywhere near affordable? ? Jean


----------



## goods (May 3, 2011)

I got mine from Oak Hill Gardens near Chicago, Illinois. They have two mature plants (brought one to the show) and I believe produce their own pollen and do their own flasks. They are available nearly all the time from Oak Hill and pop up occasionally from other vendors. I got mine for $15 so not expensive. Though, most come as tiny bundles of roots and are very hard to establish. The one I got this time had roots that were about 1.5" to 2" at their longest.


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2011)

goods said:


> I got mine from Oak Hill Gardens near Chicago, Illinois. They have two mature plants (brought one to the show) and I believe produce their own pollen and do their own flasks. They are available nearly all the time from Oak Hill and pop up occasionally from other vendors. I got mine for $15 so not expensive. Though, most come as tiny bundles of roots and are very hard to establish. The one I got this time had roots that were about 1.5" to 2" at their longest.



thanks and good luck with it!!!

(I just finished reading *the orchid thief *) Jean


----------



## goods (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Jean! I didn't read the book but I watched the movie "Adaptation" which is somewhat based on/ related to the book


----------

